# kernel error message



## Atomic_Monkey (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi,
im getting this error asking me to restart my ibook g4 1.33ghz quite often. I have just installed 1gb of 2700 ram from crucial and have received this error about 10 times in the past week. I obviously think that it is a bad chip but would like some advice.

i have just restarted after my latest error. Before i rebooted the system said i had 1.5gb of ram, now it says 1gb! i've tried reseating the ram but that has no effect on these errors. If i restart again it will say 1.5gb of ram.

Is is possible to be software related? If i were to send the ram back what reason would you give? Intermittent fault?

thanks


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

That's probably not software related. Did you have memory in that slot before? if you did and it worked fine, then you got a defective memory stick. If you haven't had memory in that slot before, it may be that the logic board is bad or the memory is bad. I think to start off with i would get a replacement for the memory. Tell them that it is defective.


----------



## Atomic_Monkey (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks, i'll return it. I haven't had any memory in that slot before so the logic board could be a possible source i guess. If it is a logic board issue does that mean i essentially need a new mac?


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

You can check and see if the logic board is covered under a recall on apple's support site. If not, then either you can't have that extra memory, or its time for a new laptop.


----------

